# Somebody had to.....



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Get the steelhead forum hopping again...
So steelhead season 2012-2013 is just around the corner but it feels like an eternity away. I cant wait until that first float sinks beneath the river or maybe the lake:G. I dont see any activity going on in this forum, so I thought Id spice it up( no Im not gonna spice it up that way mods...lol) Wheres all of the steelhead junkies ..you know who you are... 
If I dont catch a steelhead soon I think my heads gonna explode
... oh well I guess if I cant catch one soon theres always kings ye ha!!!!


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I want to start steelheading! These smallies are fun but I love drift fishing for trout in PA and i wnna do some here for steelhead!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I'll be in PA in 5 weeks trolling the mouths. Always getting into them while other People are still stuck on walleye.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Steelhead!!! Now why did you have to plant that seed in my brain? It's gona be long 2 months now........


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

What does a steelhead look like again??


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I can't wait....summer blows

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

toobnoob said:


> Steelhead!!! Now why did you have to plant that seed in my brain? It's gona be long 2 months now........


hey toobnoob I know what could pass the time...
since u live in painesville come visit my work...
Harbor bait and tackle...
look for the big guy thatd be me


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

FISHIN216 said:


> I can't wait....summer blows
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I second that.. 
Id rather it be 40 degrees or colder than this dry heat crap


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

fishinnick said:


> What does a steelhead look like again??


LOOK AT MY AVATAR MY FRIEND...... BUT NOT FOR TO LONG OR YOU MIGHT GET THE FEVER lol


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok, I think I remember now. It just seems like it's been forever since I've seen one lol. BRING ON THE RAIN, WIND, SNOW, AND SLEET!!!


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Be sure to post plenty of pics this year, I will be in the middle east for the entire season and ill be feeding my addiction through this site!


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> I can't wait....summer blows
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I wholeheartedly agree with that! The sun takes away my fun!

It makes for some of the worst fishing around here. I'll be heading out west for the rainbow trout and other trout here soon. That will hold me over for a week.

Then it's September for Kings and possibly an early steel! Are you going or what?????


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Can't wait to start pinning again... But halfway thru the winter I'll start longing for the largemouth again, it never ends.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

salmon king said:


> I second that..
> Id rather it be 40 degrees or colder than this dry heat crap


Amen boys I cant wait to fish in the snow Ill take it any day over this crap I hate to wish summer away but every year this time I get a little itch then in a month I will be going crazy praying for an early fall and big cold rains Time to tie some leaders and sacs soon


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

thephildo0916 said:


> Be sure to post plenty of pics this year, I will be in the middle east for the entire season and ill be feeding my addiction through this site!


For military duty Phil? God speed if so. I'm also excited for Steels. Bring on the cold weather!


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yup, you and josh supply the fish porn!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lundfish said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with that! The sun takes away my fun!
> 
> It makes for some of the worst fishing around here. I'll be heading out west for the rainbow trout and other trout here soon. That will hold me over for a week.
> 
> Then it's September for Kings and possibly an early steel! Are you going or what?????


I'm gonna try but 7 hour drive sucks......i need a private jet

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

thephildo0916 said:


> Yup, you and josh supply the fish porn!


If he ever comes back from cod fishing or whatever he's doing. Fishing is good out there, he might stay.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Early runs already reported at Franks Ford - one more good rain and it will be on fire son!!!!!!


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm salmon/steelhead fishing in washing ton in two weeks....It'll definitely hold me off lol


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Fishman said:


> Early runs already reported at Franks Ford - one more good rain and it will be on fire son!!!!!!


Im sure u guys will also fish leroys landing at the same time... ? lol


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Glad to see this thread is going and phildo will miss u thanks for your service man an god bless you see u when u get home man 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

fredg53 said:


> Glad to see this thread is going and phildo will miss u thanks for your service man an god bless you see u when u get home man
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Second that! Won't be the same without Phil. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

salmon king said:


> Im sure u guys will also fish leroys landing at the same time... ? lol


That's physically impossble.

Besides, LeRoys won't have fish in it untill at least squirrel season.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Fishman said:


> That's physically impossble.
> 
> Besides, LeRoys won't have fish in it untill at least squirrel season.


oops I guess I let the cat out of the bag...
I usually fish two spots at once..lol
By the way when does squirel season start dec?


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have been starting to think about the Steel too. I have yet to catch one and I'm starting to feel like Captain Ahab chasing the big white whale.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

salmon king said:


> oops I guess I let the cat out of the bag...
> I usually fish two spots at once..lol
> By the way when does squirel season start dec?



You'll know when you see me driving towards LeRoys with an imitation squigwiggler fly made of fox squirrel tail flapping in the breeze off my antennae.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> I'm gonna try but 7 hour drive sucks......i need a private jet
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I just looked at this.

The 7 hours are cake. I just drove over 20 to CO. Makes going to the UP a walk in the park. It really isn't a bad drive. So worth it!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

It felt like steelhead season today. A bit chilly, cloudy, and windy, but I caught smallies, sheep, and green sunfish. Never got above 65. It's almost time!!


----------

